# First "Big" Craft Fair & The Recession



## donniej (Jun 13, 2010)

~75 vendors per day and $100 per day table fee.  I paid the $200 for both days.  In the end I had $380 in sales.... which after taxes and materials doesn't leave much profit.  

I'm a pretty friendly guy so I walked around and talked to the people next to me, not many of which were the same both days.  Most people made there table fees back but not by a lot.

Some of the people I talked to pointed out that not many shoppers were carrying bags.  The "veteran" sellers told me that they're sure it's the recession making everyone scared to spend.  There were tons of people, lots of them shopping, smelling my soaps and talking to me.... but it didn't translate into sales.  

I liked the idea of craft fairs, thinking that being able to charge retail prices would make a decent profit... and I did OK at the smaller venues (like coffee shops) but from a sales perspective I'm not sure this is worth the hassle.  I think I'll try some farmers markets next and double-up on my effort to sell to retail stores.  

I will add that I think the craft fairs are a *great* time and I've loved meeting all the people.  I've spent most of the past 12 years couped up in computer rooms by myself, so gettng out and being around lots of fun people is definitely great.  

Wish me luck.


----------



## BakingNana (Jun 14, 2010)

Doesn't sound like you're letting yourself get discouraged -- GOOD FOR YOU!!  Hope things pick up.


----------



## Bigmoose (Jun 14, 2010)

What you said about how many shoppers were carrying bags is an excellent way to tell how good a show is.  Alot of the festivals I will only see about 1 in 25 who will have a bag.  The best show I did I would say 1 in 3 had a bag.  Talk to lots of vendors.  Ask how many years they have been at this show and how they are doing.  I go to shows when I am not selling just to see the crowds, # of bags, etc.

Bruce


----------



## April (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you.  Good. Feedback.


----------



## Domino (Jun 27, 2010)

summer shows aren't generally very good for me. So I've stopped doing them. I wish I could find a market or something for year around sales. Sorry your experience wasn't more positive. But if there is too much to do (carnival, rides, events, music) than just shopping, people are distracted and dont spend much.


----------

